# Game call question?



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was told last night by a worker at Walmart that it is against the law for someone to carry more than one game call with them while hunting . The reason im asking is when Im out Squirrel huntingor even deer hunting Ill carry my coyote callor deer call while hunting other species, is this Illegal??


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

LMAO, I carry at least 7 different calls when I turkey hunt, three for waterfowl, and three for deer. There is no such law.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> I was told last night by a worker at Walmart



Just consider the source


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Just consider the source


Exactly my thought on this one. 

I rely on the workers at Wal Mart to point me to the sporting goods section and that is about it. Most have no clue about hunting. Most don't even care as it is simply their job. We do have one in our local store that seems fairly knowledgeable on the products that they carry. I have never discussed anything concerning the hunting or fishing itself though.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not cracking on people that work at Wal Mart. It's just an employee working in the sporting goods department there would not be my first source for information. There just doesn't seem to be any prerequisite that they have experience or knowledge about hunting or fishing to work in that department


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I'm not cracking on people that work at Wal Mart. It's just an employee working in the sporting goods department there would not be my first source for information. There just doesn't seem to be any prerequisite that they have experience or knowledge about hunting or fishing to work in that department


That was the point I was trying to make as well. Perhaps I may have been a bit more negative than necessary. But I believe that most people are hired to work for Wal Mart in general and then assigned to that area so as Kim said there is really no pre-requisite as to knowledge of hunting/fishing.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

WHAT A MAROOOOOONNNNN 

pr


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Moot point here.

By some stretch of the imagination if you are using a squirrel call during the deer gun season it might be considered hunting "other wild animals" ?

Hunting Other Game During the Youth Deer Gun, Deer Gun, and Muzzleloader Seasons.
"Deer Gun Season - It is unlawful to hunt any wild animal except deer, coyote, wild boar, or waterfowl statewide ..."

...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

reel said:


> Moot point here.
> 
> By some stretch of the imagination if you are using a squirrel call during the deer gun season it might be considered hunting "other wild animals" ?
> 
> ...


There is no law that says you cannot carry different calls on you. I know people who use turkey calls while still-hunting for deer. If they make a lot a noise by accident, they do a couple of clucks so the deer think there are just turkeys in the area and they don't spook as much. I personally carry an owl, coyote, hawk, and sometimes my goose call (for shock calling) while hunting for turkeys. Early goose season I bring my duck call to "practice" if I see ducks.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

But as long as you only had a legal deer hunting weapon I can't see they would think you were going after a squirrel anyhow. During gun season most people have a slug gun or .45 or .50 cal muzzleloader, and man would that be hard on a squirrel. 

Some people might use a different species call to calm deer down. I have heard of people using turkey calls to ease deer. I would go find that guy at walmart and ask him to show you this law in the books. he will not find it but it will be fun to watch him try, even more fun to watch him try and make sense of "his" law by reading another.




reel said:


> Moot point here.
> 
> By some stretch of the imagination if you are using a squirrel call during the deer gun season it might be considered hunting "other wild animals" ?
> 
> ...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

man to think that...and i just got a lanyard that holds 4 goose calls!!! guess i'll cut off 3 of them!!  [email protected]


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> I was told last night by a worker at Walmart that it is against the law for someone to carry more than one game call with them while hunting . The reason im asking is when Im out Squirrel huntingor even deer hunting Ill carry my coyote callor deer call while hunting other species, is this Illegal??


Yes!! It is also illegal to carry more than one slug if you are hunting with a single shot gun. Why would that joker even try and give advise when he is obviously clueless.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Never heard of only one call at a time. I do know you can not double hunt. Such as go bow hunting for deer and carry either a shotgun or 22 for squirrel, dove or whatever if you see something else.
Now get this, while gun hunting it is legal to carry a sidearm. Yes, you can carry a 22, 9mm, 357 with you while gun hunting anything but deer. After the sniper stories a few years back I believe I will carry a side arm while bow hunting. I what a little bit more than a couple of arrows with me when some one may have a gun. I know the feds. say I could shoot a deer with it but I would never.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

The one call idea is silly but:
Deer hunting. Feds not a factor but Ohio is:

A Deer Hunter CANNOT do any of the following:

4. Carry a handgun while hunting deer during the early muzzleloader season (on designated areas), the statewide muzzleloader season, and archery season.

5. Have more than one firearm while hunting deer.

6. Carry a handgun concealed while hunting deer.

7. Use a muzzleloading handgun for deer hunting.

9. Carry a firearm while deer hunting with a longbow or crossbow.

...


----------

